# Land-Stadt karten



## Kiraro (28. September 2004)

Hallo,
Ich wollte mal fragen, wie man seine eigene stadt karte zeichnet, also sowas wie ein stadtplan, nur die stadt muss vom 1800 Jahrhundert sein. Mit Fassaden, das schloß in der mitte und so weiter^^

Ich freu mich schon auf ne antwort

Greetz Kira


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. September 2004)

Hi,
meinst du jetzt so wie die Falkkarten von heute oder wie.
hab dir trotzdem mal was rausgesucht:

- Mannheim 
- Karlsruhe 

MFG


----------



## Kiraro (28. September 2004)

Solche Karten wollte ich selbst erstellen


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. September 2004)

Also so Karten erstellt man besser mit einem Vektorprogramm und den alters flair fügt man dann in PS hinzu.
Also sollche mit sicht von oben sind eigentlich nicht schwer du mußt nur mit einem Pfadwerkzeug dir die Grundlinien ziehen und eventuell dann mit einer Farbe füllen ( dann muß aber eine geschloßenen Fläche bestehen).
Tja was soll ich zu den perspektivischen sagen , die gehen eihentlich genauso nur das sich diesmal die Outlines immer dort befinden wo du eine Linie hast oder du versuchst es mit einem 3D-Programm umzusetzen.

Na auf jedenfall wünsche ich dir viel Spaß und gutes gellingen, frag gerne nochmal nach wenn du Fragen hast auch spezifischer bezogen auf Programme direkt.
Kann sein das ich erst mal 1-2 Tage nicht erreichbar bin, wegen Umzug.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Kiraro (28. September 2004)

"Vektor"sagt mir nix, is das kostenlos?


----------



## Consti (28. September 2004)

Der Vektor Versand 
Ne, da kannst du Küchengeräte bestellen (übers TV) - die du natürlicha uch bezahlen musst.

Ne, scherz beiseite!

Vektorgrafiken, sind grafiken, die du beliebig in der Grösse verändern kannst, ohne das sie dabei pixel werden könnnen.
Bei Vektorgrafiken werden die Linien durch verschiedene Punkte errechnet - und dabei gibts einfach keine Pixel.

Am besten googelst du Vektor mal und dann findeste schon was.

Programme, die mit Vektoren arbeiten können sind:

- Photoshop (aber nur mit geringen Funktionsumfang)
- Illustrator

das Pendant von Macroemdia kenne ich leider nicht!


----------



## Tobias Menzel (28. September 2004)

> das Pendant von Macroemdia kenne ich leider nicht!


 nur der Vollständigkeit halber: Freehand (Fireworks hat ebenfalls einfache Vektorfunktionen).


Und von Corel: CorelDraw (preiswert aber m.E. buggy).

gruß


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. September 2004)

Hi,
ich habe unter diesem Link vor einiger zeit mal was über Microdofts Expression 3 berichtet. War damals kostenlos, schaue es dir doch einfach mal an. Tutorials in bezug auf Vektorprogramme findest du hier 
und hier (ich denke hier wird dir das mit den Vektoren nochmals gut erkläret, solttest natürlich dem englischen nicht abgeneigt sein  ). Ansonsten einfach mal googlen, da gibts ne ganze menge zum Thema Vektorprogramme.

Viele Grüße.


----------



## Kiraro (29. September 2004)

Hört sich interessant an, aber wie kann man damit stadtkarten machen?
Ich brauche nähmlich die ganze von mir erstellte stadt auf nem zettel ...


----------



## chrisbergr (29. September 2004)

Ehm.. Du zeichnest dir die Gebäude und Straßen und druckst das dan aus?


----------



## Kiraro (29. September 2004)

Mit einem Vektor programm?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. September 2004)

Ja!


----------



## Kiraro (29. September 2004)

Ok,
Könnt ihr mir ein kostenloses programm empfehlen? (wäre schön, wenn es deutsch ist)


----------



## Swob (29. September 2004)

Tach.
Wenn du mich fragst, nimm Freehand (Macromedia).
Ist einfach zu überschauen, schnell ( jedenfalls die Basics) zu lernen.

´S gibt bestimmt auch schon ne ältere Version oder nen Trial direkt bei Macromedia auf lau. (FH steht zZt bei Vers. MX. Davor FH10, FH9 usw.)

Google mal danach...

D.


----------



## doppelkreuz (29. September 2004)

Hallo,

CorelDraw ist auch ein exzellentes Programm zum bearbeiten und erstellen von Vektorgrafiken.

Gruß doppelkreuz.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. September 2004)

Ich hatte dir oben einen Link zur verfügung gestellt wo man das kostenlose Microsoftprogramm Expression 3 (Vektorprogramm) downloaden kann.

Viele Grüße

PS: Warum lest Ihr eigentlich die Antworten von Leuten die sich die Mühe machen und euch helfen wollen nicht richtig durch?
So das mußte mal gesagt werden, ist jetzt nicht nur auf dich bezogen Kiraro und soll auch kein persönlicher Angriff sein, es ist nur so das du da kein Einzelfall bist.


----------

